

Objects Have Not Failed [Guy Steele] - 10ren
http://www.dreamsongs.com/ObjectsHaveNotFailedNarr.html

======
TNO
Objects Have Failed:
<https://www.dreamsongs.com/ObjectsHaveFailedNarrative.html>

